# Favorite Rifle Brass



## fylling35

*Favorite Rifle Brass*​
Remington1027.78%Winchester1438.89%Nosler00.00%Lapua719.44%Norma38.33%Federal12.78%Nickel Plated12.78%


----------



## fylling35

I understand that brass isn't one of the biggest accuracy factors (but is another iput) in reloading but I am wondering what you guys use...and what you refuse to use. The caliber of the brass also makes a difference but lets try to keep this pretty general.

Thanks


----------



## fishless

Lapua then Norma. They are both great to work with.


----------



## People

I voted for Winchester only because over all they make good brass. If you are looking for Top shelf accuracy Lapua is the only way to go. I shoot Lapua exclusivly in my Match rifles. I shoot Mill brass in my AR-15 that I use for shooting PD. I think as long as you ensure the necks are even and you aneal them you should be ok for the most part.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I would absolutely avoid Winchester brass. Not that I have had poor accuracy with it, but because out of every 100 I bought, I had to throw away at least 2 because they were un-usable. If 2 out of 100 are so bad that they can't even be used, how many irregularities are there that I didn't see.

I have bought several hundred Remington brass and have never had one that wasn't useable.


----------



## People

What caliber were you useing? The only time I ever had to toss some brass was a hundred I bought localy and I also needed to toss three of them. They were in .308. I reciently bought 1,000 .308 win and I found 1 cassing that had a flaw in it. I would rather have all of them usable but I used that one cassing to set up my dies. It made a hard decision easy.


----------



## iwantabuggy

22-250 and 270. One of the 22-250's was so bad I couldn't even get it in the shell holder.


----------



## People

That sucks bad. Apparently they send the crap to Idaho. You may just be unlucky the way I have never had a Ford that was worth anything. The guys I shoot rifle compititon with they all use Win brass as it holds up very well to abuse. Some shoot Lapua at 600 and most shoot Lapua for anything farther. Granted that is for 308 and 223.

I am using some Rem and some FC both in 223 fro PD. They are holding up well but I do not put near as much stress on those.


----------



## xdeano

Lapua all the way.

very consistent, cheaper in the long run.

Federal is crap!!!
for a cheaper brass that is fairly good, go with Win.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman

I think Lapua is best, but you can greatly improve some of the other brass also. For example I buy Federal Gold Match very cheap from Midsouth Shooters Supply then anneal it.

Annealing process: Use a cake pan and sit about 50 brass in it. Pour cold water about ½ inch deep into pan. In a darkened room (so you can see cherry red color) use a propane torch to heat the top ¼ of the brass. When you see a slight cherry red color beginning to appear tip the brass over into the cold water. This will soften the neck and shoulder of the brass.

The greatest enemy of accuracy is poorly annealed or work hardened brass. The brass should readily expand gripping the edges of the chamber, and sealing the chamber from expanding gasses. Each time you shoot brass it hardens slightly. If you are throwing away brass because you find necks split after a few reloading it is because your brass is to hard. Some factory brass is much to hard to begin with. Have you noticed some brass the neck and shoulder area is darker than the lower portion of the brass? Blackhills match ammo is this way, and I have never shot better ammo. It has that discoloration to the forward portion of the brass because they have annealed it properly, and have not tumbled after annealing.

Also, Federal brass is a little heavier, so evidently thicker. I think it needs to be annealed and you need to drop your powder charge slightly. I know that in my 300 Winchester Mag with identical powder charges the Winchester brass loads push a 165 gr Ballistic Tip at 3340 fps and the Federal brass loads are pushing the same load at 3375 fps. Not a big difference, but the weight of the brass can change your accuracy if you don't change your powder setting. I load for 3350 fps at 30 degrees.


----------



## huntin1

None of the above. I use Black Hills Match brass exclusively.

huntin1


----------



## Centerfire

Remington Brass preferred.

My experiences with Winchester brass is that the wall thickness on the necks is a problem (to thick) - shaves bullets when loading and too tight in chamber.


----------



## People

Black Hills Match brass is that made by Norma?


----------



## huntin1

People said:


> Black Hills Match brass is that made by Norma?


Not sure who makes it, but it is very consistent from piece to piece.

Well, that and I get it free. 

huntin1


----------



## People

OK I have to ask how do you get it free? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## ac700wildcat

Think Huntin is an officer in Jamestown. One of their sharpshooters. Not only does he get it for free he gets paid to hone his skills all the time. Lucky SOB lol.


----------



## People

I thought so.

That is how I get 40 brass (friend). Thank god it makes good Sig brass as I do not have a 40.


----------



## johngfoster

Lapua: ready to prime and load. Best bang for your buck. :wink:


----------



## xdeano

I've always thought that BHM was Winchester brass.

Plainsman, the FGMM is good brass, but the only problem that i've found with it, is that after a half dozen firings the primer pocket gets pretty loose.

Another tidbit of info to reiterate the annealing process if you're interested is that Hornady has an annealing kit now on the market. It's full proof and it works very well. It come with Tempolac which melts when the neck heats to a certain temp 475 F. easy no guess work.

xdeano


----------



## The Norseman

Remington, especially in my .223 High Standard AR15 and
Remington Model 7 S/S.


----------



## kdmcustom

The best brass I've ever used is Starline and Jamison. Their brass lasts forever and is not dented when purchased, unlike Winchester and Remington.

Jamison's 416 Rigby brass is awesome and very affordable.


----------



## deathwind

Lately i've been using Nosler with good results and their very consistant.I tried some Hornady match for my .308 and they where good also.Most of my other brass are win. and their not as consistant as Nosler/Hornady but they work o.k.


----------



## deerblazer93

i was shooting my uncles 243 and was using winchester a couple years ago and it was fine. Then recently i was shooting it and had 2 throwaways and they didnt group for crap. But what amazed me the most was the ammo was the expensive supreme stuff.


----------



## markauss1187

I used to buy black hills ammo to shoot NRA high power matches and It was always loaded in Winchester brass. However the last few boxes I bought were headstamped BHM for black hills match I assume. I don't know if they bought enough from win that they make them a custom headstamp or if they found a different vender. I havn't really compared any of the brass, I have a pile of winchester that I use for matches now. Some of the guys I shoot with use Lake City brass and seem to have good luck but military brass has the pain in the a$$ primer crimp and when fired from a loose machine gun chamber it can be hard to condition.


----------



## fylling35

TTT


----------

